# 7 string V-shaped guitars?



## Æxitosus (Apr 16, 2009)

the only one I know...







do any other companies make 7 string v shaped models (that are affordable)?


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 16, 2009)

The ESP/LTD Nergal signature.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...gal-of-behemoth-finally-gets-a-sig-model.html
Dunno the price on them though.

and you sure like to post threads don't you.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Apr 16, 2009)

Halo offers a custom, 

Jackson RR7 (I think there's one on the bay right now) (rare)

Isn't there an Epiphone V7 as well? (rare)


----------



## Æxitosus (Apr 16, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> The ESP/LTD Nergal signature.
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...gal-of-behemoth-finally-gets-a-sig-model.html
> Dunno the price on them though.
> 
> and you sure like to post threads don't you.


 
I dont like signature models too much...

yes I love posting threads.


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 16, 2009)

RenegadeDave said:


> Halo offers a custom,
> 
> Jackson RR7 (I think there's one on the bay right now) (rare)
> 
> Isn't there an Epiphone V7 as well? (rare)



 Halo..


----------



## RenegadeDave (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah I figured that would go over like a lead balloon. I was considering one before I went to Rondo's site and saw the Hornet Pro 7.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah, they're tough to find, especially the Epiphone V's. I saw one at a pawn shop years ago that was beat to hell. I really wish I would've snagged it as it would've made a good restoration project. Alas, I was very young and hadn't even started playing 7s yet.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 16, 2009)

Nergal's LTD is mint, it's not overly customised, and besides if you told any of your mates it was "Nergal from Behemoth's sig guitar" I bet they'd all say "Who?".


----------



## Æxitosus (Apr 16, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Nergal's LTD is mint, it's not overly customised, and besides if you told any of your mates it was "Nergal from Behemoth's sig guitar" I bet they'd all say "Who?".


 
a friend of mine is the biggest behemothh fan ever. he dressed up as nergal 9or what was supposed to be him) for halloween a couple years ago. I might want to show him that guitar.

and nergal's sig isn't for sale yet


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 16, 2009)

Æxitosus;1461897 said:


> the only one I know...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's affordable to you? KxK makes a couple V's, although I don't think they're taking orders for them right now. They make the regular "emo-killer" V like Noodles' and the Proto-V, which Noodles also has  There's also the BSG which is X shaped if you're into that. Currently having a 7 string one of those built right now, here's what the BSG looks like:






Mine's black though. The ass end of it is very V like.


----------



## vehemence (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 16, 2009)

Are you refinishing the whole thing or just part of it?


----------



## vehemence (Apr 16, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Are you refinishing the whole thing or just part of it?


the whole thing, i have all my parts and finish material just waiting for the weather to warm up before i take it outside to work on


----------



## Mwoit (Apr 16, 2009)

^Wow dude. What have you done to it?! =O


----------



## vehemence (Apr 16, 2009)

Mwoit said:


> ^Wow dude. What have you done to it?! =O


thats how i got it


----------



## Cadavuh (Apr 16, 2009)

Isn't Bernie Rico Jr. making those new kinda production line Vs that are cheaper?


----------



## Petef2007 (Apr 16, 2009)

As far as im aware, production model 7 string Vs are few n far between. I did hear rumours about BRJ making production V 7's though, maybe Zimbloth knows something about this?

Myself and Stu both have 7 string Jackson Rhoads models which are very nice indeed, then theres the new nergal sig from esp, the agile hornets (although hornet 7s seem to be missing from their site), the odd epiphone V7, and i heard rumours that there was at one point a small production run of 7 string jackson king Vs, although that could be bullshit as i've found no evidence outside custom orders that they exist.

There well n truly does need to be far more 7 string flying vs if you ask me.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Apr 16, 2009)

Schecter has a Loomis V 7. I emailed him last year and they said not now, but maybe some other time.

Him being Schecter.


----------



## ghoti (Apr 16, 2009)

My Hornet 7 rocks. One of the best guitars I've ever owned.


----------

